# 6 weeks of fun with H-Drol & Havoc



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

As some of you may know, I was one of the lucky winners to run and log a full cycle for SBMuscle and Anabolic Innovations.
 I would like to extend my deepest thanks to both of these great companies for this opportunity.  Here is my intended plan:

*Age*: 34 
*Height*: 5â??????10â???
*Weight*: 218 lbs

*Weeks 1-4*:
_H-Drol _: 50 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 5 & 6*:
_Havoc_:  40 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 7 â?????? 10*:
_Post Cycle Support_: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
_6-OXO_: 2 a day P.M.
_Nolva_: 40/40/20/20 (if needed)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day
_Lean Xtreme_: 3 a day split morning/noon/night

*Weeks 11 & 12*:
_Nolva_: 20/20 (if needed)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day
_Lean Xtreme_: 3 a day split morning/noon/night

Main goal is recomposition, secondary hypertrophy.
Train 4 â??????5 days a week, consume approximately 3000 calories a day, (350 - 400g protein).
Focus on compound exercises alternating intensity between power and hypertrophy.
For example, one week train heavy 5 x 5, next week 3 x 10.

I've preloaded support supplements (hawthorne berry, saw palmetto, milk thistle, and NAC) for over two weeks and started on the H-Drol this morning.



I tried to take some current pictures this morning, but I think all I really accomplished was demonstrating my complete lack of photography skills


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

10/12/13
day one, so not really any effect as of yet. 
*Pull* (hypertrophy)

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 8  -drop-
50 x 15

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12
55 x 12
60 x 10

*Seated Cable Rows*:
110 x 12
120 x 10, 10

*Smith Machine Vertical Rows*:
65 x 12
70 x 12, 12

*Single Arm Preachers*:
30's x 10, 9, 8


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 13, 2008)

Ill be watching this one.  Thanks for all those details.  What is "Cycle Support" and "Post Cycle Support"?  Id like to run Hdrol once I have the money.


----------



## ogdlow (Oct 13, 2008)

bump// 

I ran Havoc alone and had great results. Insane results.

Keep your diet in check and in 3 weeks you should be swole".

Good Luck .

Keep us posted.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ill be watching this one.  Thanks for all those details.  What is "Cycle Support" and "Post Cycle Support"?  Id like to run Hdrol once I have the money.



they're both products by Anabolic Innovations.
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support
&
Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps

the cycle support tastes kinda nasty at first, but you adapt to it quickly.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

ogdlow said:


> bump//
> 
> I ran Havoc alone and had great results. Insane results.
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great looking log and workouts bro I am subbed


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 13, 2008)

ima have to get subbed on this one as well. looking forward to seing your results bro.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 15, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great looking log and workouts bro I am subbed





tomuchgear said:


> ima have to get subbed on this one as well. looking forward to seing your results bro.



Good to have you aboard!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 15, 2008)

Wednesday
10/15/08

day three, still no noticeable effects (obviously), other than I have already adapted to the taste of the cycle support. 

training

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
325 x 5
345 x 3

*Front Squats*:
135 x 10
185 x 8, 6

*Stiff Leg Deads*:
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5, 5, 5

*Pull Throughs*:
60 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
285 x 10, 10, 10

It was humid as hell and I was sweating buckets. I couldn't wait for it to end.
Good session, though overall it was pretty brutal.

On a side note, I received the rest of my cycle from AI today, thanks again guys... this is gonna be a lot of fun...


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 15, 2008)

Great! Good looking stack and plan. Awaiting your results...
Good luck.


----------



## jwalk127 (Oct 15, 2008)

good luck bro


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 16, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Great! Good looking stack and plan. Awaiting your results...
> Good luck.





jwalk127 said:


> good luck bro



Thank you and welcome aboard!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 16, 2008)

Thursday
10/16/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5, 3
225 x 3
135 x 9

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 4, 4
135 x 5

*Skull Crushers*:
95 x 10, 10, 10

*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 9, 10, 10

*Leg Raises*:
15, 12, 12

Almost skipped todays session because I didn't get much sleep, but I'm really glad I didn't. I actually felt really good once I got moving.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Vary nice.  Are you trying to get lean or bulk on this cycle.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 18, 2008)

Good looking workout bro how is the cycle coming along?


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 18, 2008)

ya bro are you having any sides? how is it going?


----------



## quark (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool log, subbed in.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guy's.... sorry about the delay in posting.
I'm coming out of a weekend from hell and had zero time to hang out online... still training though. I will get the last couple sessions up here in a couple hours when I get the chance.

Anyway, gotta go for now, my daughter needs some lunch...hell, so do I.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 20, 2008)

O.K.
Starting week 2 of C.E.L. H-Drol at 50mg a day.
Havenâ??????t noticed any dramatic effects as of yetâ???¦ strength seems to be improving and I was beginning to notice more definition in my chest and shoulders towards the end of last weekâ???¦ unfortunately the chaos of this past weekend completely derailed my nutrition so I feel as if Iâ??????m back at square one today.

I thought I may have been seeing some aggression issues Saturday, but I quickly came to realize that it was simply due to the fact that it was the way the day unfolded rather than a side effect of the H-Drol.

The only potential side effect Iâ??????ve been experiencing is I now seem to be borderline narcoleptic. I swear, if I sit and relax for more than 10 minutes I want to take a nap. I canâ??????t say for sure if this is from the H-Drol or not.

So, in a nutshellâ???¦ strength and libido and general attitude have been noticeably improved.
No definitive sides as of yet.

Saturday
10/18/08

*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:
45# x 5
45# x 5
45# x 4
45# x 4 (+2 cheats)
45# x 4 (+2 cheats)

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10, 10, 8

*Bent Over Rows*:
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5
190 x 5
195 x 5

*Supinating Single Arm Dumbell Rows:*
50â??????s x 12, 12, 12

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 7, 6+1 cheat, 5

*Alternating Dumbell Curls*:
25â??????s x 21 (failure)

========================================
Monday
10/20/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 9

*Single Leg Press*:
95 x 12/12
145 x 10/10
165 x 10/10

*Leg Extensions*:
90 x 15
100 x 15, 15

*Leg Curls*:
45 x 30 (failure)
65 x 13 (failure)

*Toe Presses *(calves)
165 x 20, 20, 25


All in all, satisfactory sessions. 
I just found out that Iâ??????m having my â?????annual health screeningâ?????? at work on the 27thâ???¦ so that should be interesting to see how jacked up my cholesterol & BP is in the middle of the cycle.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Vary nice.  Are you trying to get lean or bulk on this cycle.



hopefully, a little bit of both


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 21, 2008)

Weighed in today at 217lbs, 18.3 % BF.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 21, 2008)

Week 3 will be when you should really start to feel the effects.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Week 3 will be when you should really start to feel the effects.


I am sooooo looking forward to it 



dg806 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks DG.

Wednesday
10/22/08

*Push*   (hypertrophy)

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
50's x 10
90's x 10, 9, 8    rep PR

*Seated Arnold Presses*:
50's x 10, 8, 8

*Dips*:
16, 15, 13

*One Hand Reverse Grip Pressdowns*:
20 x 12/12, 10/10, 11/11

*Weighted Crunches*:
15#DB x 17, 15, 17


----------



## angel77 (Oct 23, 2008)

It took me a week to get used to Cycle Support but now I figured the easiest way is to just dump it in my mouth and chase it with water. It sucks but it's FAST! Cheers man, I'm subbed! I accidentally posted my log in the supplement forum not Anabolic Zone. 



lucifuge said:


> they're both products by Anabolic Innovations.
> Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support
> &
> Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps
> ...


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 23, 2008)

angel77 said:


> It took me a week to get used to Cycle Support but now I figured the easiest way is to just dump it in my mouth and chase it with water. It sucks but it's FAST! Cheers man, I'm subbed! I accidentally posted my log in the supplement forum not Anabolic Zone.



I don't think it matters what forum you posted in.
As for the cycle support, throw it in a blender with a scoop of protein and a bananna... actually tastes pretty good.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 24, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I don't think it matters what forum you posted in.
> As for the cycle support, throw it in a blender with a scoop of protein and a bananna... actually tastes pretty good.



Sound like a great idea.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 24, 2008)

Friday
10/24/08

Still no apparent effects. Not really any noticeable sides either. Kinda had some back pain/discomfort last night. My back just felt really tight, like it needed to be cracked... but I couldn't pop it. Felt fine this morning.

*Pull Day*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
120 x 10, 10, 9
_-drop-_
100 x 9
_-drop-_
50 x 12

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12, 12

*T-Bar Rows:*  (1st time for these in many years)
_Single arm_: 45 x 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
_Two Handed_: 45 x 12, 
                       90 x 8, 8

*Smith Vertical Rows /  Side Laterals super sets:*
_3 sets   _75 x 10 & 15â??????s x 10

*Single Arm Preachers*:
30â??????s x 10/ 10
40â??????s x 8/ 8, 6/ 6


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice workout bro.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 27, 2008)

Monday
10/27/08

update:
No obvious effects as of yet. I think some of the sides are starting to kick in because I slept like crap pretty much all weekend and my joints (especially knees and ankles) are feeling a little crusty.
Iâ??????ve decided to up the fish oil to 8 caps a day for the joints and adding in some GABA at night to help with sleep.

Had my annual health assessment this afternoon.
_Blood Pressure:_ *111 / 79 *      (under 120 / 80 desirable)

_Total Cholesterol:_ *137 *           (less than 200 desirable)

_HDL Cholesterol_:  *<15*            ( Greater than 40 desirable)

_Glucose (non-fasting): _*103 *     (less than 120 desirable)

Hopefully the added fish oil will help out with the HDL a bit

Training update:
Sunday
10/26/08

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 5
345 x 5  

*Front Squats*:
135 x 12
185 x 5

*Back Squats*:
185 x 10
185 x 15

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
295 x 9, 9
245 x 11

*Leg Extension / Leg Curls Supersets*:
45 x 12/12
45 x 15/15
70 x 12/12


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice workout gains should start coming soon.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 27, 2008)

H-drol is hard enough on HDL, but I think the Havoc is causing havoc on your lipids. With a risk ratio of 9, you are shaving some serious time of your quality of life. Atherosclorosis overnight. I wouldn't expect fish oil to bring up your HDL, but it may help with triglycerides.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 27, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> H-drol is hard enough on HDL, but I think the Havoc is causing havoc on your lipids. With a risk ratio of 9, you are shaving some serious time of your quality of life. Atherosclorosis overnight. I wouldn't expect fish oil to bring up your HDL, but it may help with triglycerides.



Hmmm, I'm not even taking the Havoc yet... and I gotta admit, you just kinda scared me a little there Pirate!
Do you think I should throw in something else to help a bit more with the HDL?


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 28, 2008)

Tuesday
10/28/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 5
285 x 5
295 x 3   _Woo Hoo !_

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
180 x 5
185 x 4

*Skull Crushers*:
90 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 7

*Rope Pressdowns*:
70 x 12, 10, 10

*Dumbell Flye Press *:
25â??????s x 10
30â??????s x 10
I donâ??????t know the name for this exercise. You take the dumbells and perform a flye, at the top of the motion you hold the DBâ??????s together and perform a close grip press. Thatâ??????s one rep.

*Leg Raises*:
15, 15, 12

Strength was definitely up today. Iâ??????m pretty sure I could have gotten the 295 for 5 with a spotter. The third rep went up fairly easy, but the bar swayed a bit at the top so I figured I should just rack it .


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hmmm, I'm not even taking the Havoc yet... and I gotta admit, you just kinda scared me a little there Pirate!
> Do you think I should throw in something else to help a bit more with the HDL?



I think your HDL is going to be jacked on cycle. This is what I hate about orals. I really like H-drol, but your risk ratio is insane. 

I'd focus on getting your risk ration back under three asap post cycle. I don't think any supplements can completely counter this. Good supps for HDL/LDL are: 

Red Yeast Rice (1-2 g/day)
Fish Oil (1800 mg of EPA/DHA per day)
Phytosterols (At least 5 grams/day, but the more the better)

Life Support/Cycle Support by Anabolic Inovations has lot of useful stuff, as well.

Eat lots of oats and other foods with soluable fiber. You might want to consider a soluable fiber supplement. Avoid food high in saturated fats and cholesterol.

If it makes you feel any better, I had a friend with a ratio of 15 going into pct.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 28, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I think your HDL is going to be jacked on cycle. This is what I hate about orals. I really like H-drol, but your risk ratio is insane.
> 
> I'd focus on getting your risk ration back under three asap post cycle.




Whew!
Yeah, I also expected my values to be jacked up, but you started talking about shaving time off my quality of life and suddenly I start thinking I'm about to have a grabber... lol.
Yeah, I've already picked up a fiber supp and I'm going back to oats for breakfast every day. I'm gonna throw in some more cardio on off days as well. Thanks for the advice


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> H-drol is hard enough on HDL, but I think the Havoc is causing havoc on your lipids. With a risk ratio of 9, you are shaving some serious time of your quality of life. Atherosclorosis overnight. I wouldn't expect fish oil to bring up your HDL, but it may help with triglycerides.




Yes I can testify to that on h-drol


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 29, 2008)

Weighed in this morning at 219.5 lbs and 17.% BF.

So, roughly 5 lb gain so far (if my math is right)
Waistline down a little over an inch... 
good stuff


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 30, 2008)

*Day 18*

Thursday
10/30/08

*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:
45# x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
170 x 8, 8, 6

*Bent Over Rows*:
185 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
-drop-
95 x 10

*Single Arm Rows*:
55 x 12
90 x 6, 6

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 8
100 x 7 

I felt like a frikkin machine in the gym today.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds good bro good log so far.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 2, 2008)

11/1/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:
225 x 10
325 x 7
325 x 5

*Lunges*:
95 x 10, 10, 10

*Leg Extensions*:
100 x 15, 15
110 x 13

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 10
100 x 8
_-drop-_
45 x 15

*Seated Calf Raises*: _(toes in)_
225 x 15, 12, 13

-------------------------------------------------------

11/2/08

*PUSH* 

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
55's x 8
90's x 10, 7, 5  _my left wrist betrayed me. I could not manage to                  keep the dumbell steady on the last two sets._
55's x 6

*Arnolds*:
55's x 3 _again betrayed by my left wrist_
50's x 8, 8
30's x 10

*Body Weight Dips*:
15, 15, 13

*Reverse Grip Tri Pressdowns*: _(two hands)_
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Decline Crunches*:
15
25# x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*:
8, 8, 8

Legs day was great yesterday, I felt really good and strong throughout the whole session.
Push today was just damned odd. I felt strong, I just couldn't seem to keep my left wrist steady on the heavier weights. I didn't have any pain, it just refused to stay locked. I'd get two steady reps, then the 'bell would start to wobble.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 3, 2008)

*day 22*

Monday
11/3/08

*PULL*

*Neutral Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10, 10, 7, 5
_-drop-_
50 x 12

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Single Arm T-Bars*:
50 x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

*Vertical Rows / Side Laterals supersets:*
_3 sets_  75 x 10 / 15â??????s x 10

*Single Arm Preachers*:
40â??????s x 10, 8, 6
_-drop-_
25â??????s x 5

Felt good today.
This one was a lot of fun


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 5, 2008)

*Day 24*

Wednesday
11/5/08
 weighed in this morning at 221 lbs and 17.4 BF%.
*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 5
365 x 2 

*Front Squats*:
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6  PR 

*SLDL*:
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 5, 5

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
275 x 15, 12


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 6, 2008)

*Day 25*

I'm having mixed feelings about this cycle so far. I'm half way through and I haven't noticed any dramatic effects yet. 
However, I've experienced almost no 'immediate' side effects at all, so that's a plus.
I've seen some decent strength gains and some recomp effects... but quite honestly not as much as I had expected. As a result I am switching things up a bit. I'm going to up my calories a bit more (I've been consistently sitting at 3000 - 3500 a day) to 3500 - 4000, and I'm shifting training more towards growth instead of growth/power.

Thursday
11/6/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench:* _90 sec. rest intervals_
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 7
255 x 7
185 x 8
135 x 5

*Seated Military Press:* _90 sec. R.I._
95 x 10
145 x 10
165 x 9
185 x 6

*Skull Crushers:* _60 sec R.I._
90 x 10, 9, 6

*Rope Pressdowns:* _60 sec R.I._
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*: _30 sec R.I._
10, 10, 10


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 6, 2008)

H-drol is subtle, and as with Tbol, the magic begins after a month on--in my experience.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 6, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> H-drol is subtle, and as with Tbol, the magic begins after a month on--in my experience.



so... do you think I should continue with the H-drol? I was planning on bridging to Havoc next week, but I could just continue the H-drol... maybe up the dose to 75mg?


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 11, 2008)

Haven't had much of a chance to update... sorry about the delay folks.

I've decided not to change my plan, tomorrow is the last day of the H-drol and then I'm bridging over to Havoc for the next couple weeks.

I weighed in at a solid 221 this morning... couldn't check BF % since my two year old daughter seems to think my caliper is a toy and I have not been able to locate it yet.

last couple sessions:
11/8/08
*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:  _90 sec RI_
25# x 10, 9, 7

*Neutral Grip Pullups*: _60 sec RI_
BW x 10, 10

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*: _60 sec RI_
150 x 9, 9, 7
_-drop-_
50 x 23 

*Bent Over Rows*: _90 sec RI_
145 x 12
155 x 10, 9, 9
_-drop-_
95 x 15

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows*: _60 sec RI_
55's x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Barbell Curls*: _60 sec RI_
95 x 8, 7
_-drop-_
45 x 12

---------------------------------------------------------

11/11/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:  _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10

*Lunges*:  _60 sec RI_
95 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Extensions*:   _45 sec RI_
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:  _45 sec RI_
90 x 12, 9, 6

*Seated Calf Raises*:   _30 sec RI_
225 x 15, 13, 10

I'm really liking the shorter rest intervals, I'm going to continue them throughout the remainder of the cycle.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 13, 2008)

*1st day of Havoc*

11/13/08
Started taking the Havoc this morning. Snapped a couple â?????progressâ?????? pics:
















Todayâ??????s Session:

*PUSH*

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:    _ 90 sec RI_
50â??????s x 12
90â??????s x 12, 10, 5
_-drop-_
50â??????s x 8

*Arnold Presses*:    _ 60 sec RI_
50â??????s x 5, 6, 5
30â??????s x 8

*BW Dips*:        _60 sec RI_
15, 15, 12

*Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns*:     _60 sec RI_
50 x 15
55 x 10, 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*:      _45 sec RI_
14, 12, 10


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 14, 2008)

nice results so far bro. um that last pic is a little freaky though lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

Gr8 work luc you can tell a difference, it looks like you leaned out and put on some muscle.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks guys... overall, I'm pleased with the results.
Little over a week left on cycle, then starting pct.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good bro. I can see a difference!


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good bro.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 18, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Looking good bro. I can see a difference!





workingatit43 said:


> Looking good bro.



Thanks for the kind words folks.

Still training and taking the 40mg of havoc.
My legs session sucked today. I simply ran out of gas.
I think I'm catching a cold... 
anyway, nothing exciting in the last couple training sessions so I'm not going to post them and bore the hell out of everyone.

So far, I'm really liking Havoc. I'm already looking forward to running it again in the future.

Weighed in at 223 this morning.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 24, 2008)

Been a few days since I've updated.
I've felt like crap pretty much all last week and been busy as hell with various different things, hell, my schedule is so jacked up right now I should be sleeping right now instead of typing this, but I feel a little guilty for falling so far behind... so I gotta get this posted.

11/20/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench*:   _90 sec RI_
135 x 12
185 x 12
235 x 12
255 x 10, 5

*Standing Military Press*:   _90 sec RI_
95 x 10
145 x 5, 6, 5
95 x 8

*Rope Pressdowns*:
55 x 12

That was all I managed. I was still feeling beat from the cold and had zero energy or focus.
Bench went fairly well, but it was all downhill from there.

-----------------------------------------------------

11/22/08

*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:  _ 90 sec RI_
25# x 8, 7, 7
_-switch to neutral grip-_
25# x 7, 7

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:  _60 sec RI_
105 x 12
125 x 12
135 x 8
_-drop-_
55 x 12

*Bent Over Rows* (trap bar):   _90 sec RI_
135 x 10, 10, 10
155 x 10, 9

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows* (supinating):  _60 sec RI_
50's x 10, 10, 10

*Standing E-Z Bar Curls*:  _90 sec RI_
100 x 8, 6, 5

WooHoo! I finally felt 'healthy' again, and managed to complete an entire workout 
The trap bar rows felt awesome, gonna stick with them for a while.

-----------------------------------------------------------

11/23/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:   _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
225 x10
275 x10

*Lunges:* _60 sec RI_
95 x 12, 12, 10

*Leg Extensions*:  _60 sec RI_
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:   _60 sec RI_
90 x 12, 10, 8

*Seated Calf Raises*:  _60 sec RI_
225 x 15
275 x 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*:  _45 sec RI_
12, 12, 9


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 27, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

Hey, hey, hey !

Finished up with the Havoc yesterday and started pct this morning.

Weighed in at 225... caliper still MIA. Unfortunately, I've added back on some bf these last couple weeks...probably due to my erratic work/training schedule the past couple weeks.
Ah well....

todays session went pretty well.

11/27/08

*PUSH*

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:  _90 sec RI_
50's x 12
90's x 12, 11, 6

*Arnold Presses*:  _60 sec RI_
50's x 8, 7, 6

*Bodyweight Dips*:  _60 sec RI_
8, 10

*Tricep Pressdowns*:   _90 sec RI_
55 x 12
65 x12
75 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*:  _60 sec RI_
12, 12, 12

Dips were a little lackluster, my right shoulder felt very tight at the bottom of the dip, so I didn't want to push it too much.

Fortunately, my schedule should be back to normal now, so I'll be able to update more frequently.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great job and good luck in your pct.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 2, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great job and good luck in your pct.



Hey,thanks bro.

5 days into PCT. Only using Post Cycle Support, Lean Extreme, and 6-OXO.
I have Nolva on hand, but I haven't needed it at all.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a good thing Luc. And thanx for the cycle, hope everything works out well! I'm sure it will!


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Day 12 of PCT.

sorry I've been so absent, my life tends to get a little crazy around the holidays... and I've recently become wrapped up in watching '24' on dvd... so that's been eating up what little free time I have lately 

Anyway...
weighed in this morning at an even 225 lbs. and 16.7% bodyfat

oh yeah, I found my caliper! (It was buried in the cushions of my love seat)

so, if my math is correct I've managed to gain a little over 10 lbs on this cycle, (started at 217 & 18.3%) in a nice little recomp.
not too shabby...
I want to say thanks again to workingatit43, zombul, and Anabolic Innovations again. This was a great opportunity.


----------

